# Breeding Mentor??



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

I do as much research as I can... and I've bred other varieties of fish, including some saltwater, but I still can't seem to determine betta quality that well... I know a few things to look for, but then I'll miss flaws or pick out a less ideal fish. I was wondering if any of the experienced breeders would be willing to more or less mentor me as I go along breeding?? For example, I'd send over pics of all my fry and you help me determine quality, or you quiz me on fish pics and let me know the good and bad of it... We can work out some deal for compensation 

If not, that's A-ok! I'll get there  My fear is culling off quality fry or something like that!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm by no means an experienced breeder but if you have any questions feel free to PM me and I'll give you an answer to the best of my ability or direct you to someone who I think can answer your question better. I'm sure many of the other breeders would be happy to answer your questions also.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well im kind of an experienced breeder. But i do know quality when i see it i am on my 14 Successful breeding so far. Im sure thats probably still in the beginning compared to other people but its still experienced..So Anything at the moment you need help with?


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

I've got all my breeding stock already. Just waiting to breed then pick the best from the fry to continue my lines!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Cool what are some pictures of the fish that you are thinking of breeding?


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

I have decided to follow the line breeding method: http://www.bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=896

Fancy HMPK lines:
Yellow Fancy HMPK x sibling sister (don't have pic of her)









Fancy HMPK x sibling sister (also don't have her pic yet)










I'm planning on working a few different lines with the next grouping. I'd like Fancy DTs and Fancy HMs... Both with and without Dragon scaling. All the girls carry DT geno:

Fancy Dragon HMDT x Fancy Dragon HM

















Fancy HMDT x Blue Marble HM (avatar pic)









Turquoise Marble HMDT x Turquoise Marble HM


















Lots of bettas!! But I have the space and time


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

I am a new breeder also, but I will answer any questions I can if you ask.;-)


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

We are all here to share our limited knowledge as best as possible and develop this hobby. I'm no expert but I'll do my best to help in anyway I can.

If you have doubts on quality, you can use this as a guide http://www.bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=4074&v=New quality


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

WOW! I've been reading through the IBC standards and they're intense! There is definitely a big difference between a very good looking betta and a show quality one... at least a couple of the males I have show potential! Although I'm still a little hazy on what dragons are classified as... The marble dragon male is a fairly ideal DT, but I don't know if he'd be showing under marble class or one of the metallic classes. Glad I joined!!


----------



## Raikonan (Jan 15, 2011)

monroe0704 said:


> WOW! I've been reading through the IBC standards and they're intense! There is definitely a big difference between a very good looking betta and a show quality one... at least a couple of the males I have show potential! Although I'm still a little hazy on what dragons are classified as... The marble dragon male is a fairly ideal DT, but I don't know if he'd be showing under marble class or one of the metallic classes. Glad I joined!!


I'm happy to see that someone else knows about the IBC. Where do you find the IBC standards, though? I can't seem to find them anywhere


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

1fish2fish pointed me towards it  you have to be a member and then the IBC will invite you to join the yahoo group Better Bettas. In the group's menu they have files available to view and it's under there.


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Jul 27, 2010)

monroe0704 said:


> I have decided to follow the line breeding method: http://www.bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=896
> 
> Fancy HMPK lines:
> Yellow Fancy HMPK x sibling sister (don't have pic of her)


Wow! When you get a spawn of this guy please let me know! I would love a pair (if you are selling )


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

WashingtonCowgirl said:


> Wow! When you get a spawn of this guy please let me know! I would love a pair (if you are selling )


Sadly, he is not up to spawning  He hasn't eaten since I've had him (received him 3 weeks ago!) and I've tried everything under the sun. He still flares and swims around, so I'm going to keep working with him... for now I'm conditioning my avatar pic (his brother) and a sibling sister. Hopefully they'll produce some that look like him!


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Jul 27, 2010)

monroe0704 said:


> Sadly, he is not up to spawning  He hasn't eaten since I've had him (received him 3 weeks ago!) and I've tried everything under the sun. He still flares and swims around, so I'm going to keep working with him... for now I'm conditioning my avatar pic (his brother) and a sibling sister. Hopefully they'll produce some that look like him!


 I hope you find something he will eat soon!


----------

